# Radon Race 8.0 oder Bulls Black Adder 2 ??



## vrbasti (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling und habe bis vor kurzem ein BOC Rad (Hot Carrot) gefahren.

Nun steht ein Neukauf zur Debatte und es gibt im Segment Hardtail bis 1250 Euro 2 Alternativen für mich.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a28854/zr-race-8-0.html

oder 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...ilArtikel=1&ArtikelID=18551&wahlbild=2&sortby=


Wo würdet Ihr zuschlagen und wieso?

Ich möchte mal das Thema "Vorher Probefahren und Testen usw" mal außen vor lassen, weil es bei beiden Angeboten nicht möglich ist.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Basti


----------



## donprogrammo (15. Februar 2011)

was willst du denn damit machen?
Die Ausstattungen nehmen sich nicht viel, jedoch ist die SID im Bulls etwas straffer und die Reifen weniger Profiliert, währen das Radon mit der FOX etwas schluckfreudiger und mit den Nobbys eher auf Touren im Gelände getrimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vrbasti (15. Februar 2011)

Ich werde ca. 40% auf Feld und Waldwegen unterwegs sein, 30% Straße fahren und mich zu 30% im Gelände tummeln.

Gruß Basti


----------



## FFreak (15. Februar 2011)

Ich finde den Laufradsatz beim Bulls besser. Gesamtgewicht sollte beim Bulls niedriger sein als beim Radon. 
Persönlich mag ich Shimano Bremsen nicht sonderlich, weshalb mir die Avids am Radon besser gefallen.....

Du machst mit beiden nix verkehrt, auf Grund des LRS und des geringeren Gwichts würde ich mich für das Bulls entscheiden.


----------



## vrbasti (15. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank bis hier erstmal

Die Frage des Gewichts bewegt mich noch ein wenig, denn ich bin mir nicht sicher ob as Bulls im Gesamtgewicht wirklich leichter ist.

Beim Bulls müsste ich einen 52 Rahmen nehmen, da es ihn nur in 47 oder 52 gibt.

Das Radon würde ich in 20Zoll = 50,8 cm nehmen, da ich 1,80cm groß bin und ein Schrittmaß von ca. 83cm habe


----------



## RSkai (15. Februar 2011)

ich finde das Bulls besser ausgestattet, schon wegen dem Carbon-Rahmen und den Laufrädern. 
ABER, mit 1,80m ist ein 52er-Rahmen sicher zu groß für Dich. Ich würde mit Deinen Maßen sogar einen 48er-Rahmen wählen. Das ist Geschmackssache aber fahr den 20 Zöller mal im Vergleich zu was Kleinerem Probe, bevor Du zuschlägst. 
Mit dem Radon machste jedenfalls nichts falsch. 
Grüße,
kai


----------



## vrbasti (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch die Befürchtung, dass 52cm zu groß ist. 47cm finde ich wiederum zu klein. Fahre jetzt aktuell das BOC Rad mit 19 Zoll.

20Zoll sollte aber noch passen (Empfehlung vom Hotline-Mitarbeiter bei Radon). Daher tendiere ich momentan zum Radon.


----------



## RSkai (16. Februar 2011)

denk auch an die Länge des Rahmens und mess mal das Oberrohr von Deinem 19"-Rahmen. Das ZR-Race hat mit kurzem Steuer- und relativ langem Oberrohr schon ne relativ sportliche Sitzposition. Wär auch Mist, wenn Du auf dem Ding liegst. 
Ich fahr das recht kurze Team in 20" mit einem langen 120mm Vorbau. Ein 18" Race mit kürzerem Vorbau und allgemein etwas kleinerem Rahmen würde mir aber besser gefallen. 
Am besten wirklich mal alle Bikes der Kumpels messen und probefahren.


----------

